# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دی وی دی ببینم یا نه؟

## mamad1

سلام دوستان
من سال سومی ام و امسالم نهایی دارم
واسه نهایی دارم سخت اماده میشم
راستش توی درسایی مثل فیزیک، هندسه، شیمی و حسابان در کنار ادبیات توی تستای امسالم زیاد خوب نبودم
میخوام از 5 تیر ماه به صورت جدی برای کنکور بخونم
حالا به نظرتون ایا بشینم فقط کتاب بخونم یا واسه این دروس دی وی دی بگیرم، بعد اموزش برم سر کتاب و بعد مطالعه درسنامه، به تست زنی بپردازم؟
از 5 تیر روزی 7 ساعت میخوام بزارم و روزایی که مدرسه هم ندارم بالای 10 ساعت  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی نمیدونم دی وی دی خوبه یا نه؟

----------


## mina_77

آره ببین 
من خودمم میدیدم
هم ریاضی هم عربی و هم فیزیک

وقتی حال نداری درس بخونی
معجزه آوره
ی نفر برات درس رو توضیح میده :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mamad1

> آره ببین 
> من خودمم میدیدم
> هم ریاضی هم عربی و هم فیزیک
> 
> وقتی حال نداری درس بخونی
> معجزه آوره
> ی نفر برات درس رو توضیح میده


در کل برای شما مفید بوده؟ درصداتون خوب هست( بالای 50)؟

----------


## ali13791379

دی وی دی فقط وقت تلف کردنه خودت اگه خوب بخونی خیلی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری و موفق میشی تا اینکه بیای هزینه های هنگفتی واسه دی وی دی خرج کنی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mamad1

> دی وی دی فقط وقت تلف کردنه خودت اگه خوب بخونی خیلی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری و موفق میشی تا اینکه بیای هزینه های هنگفتی واسه دی وی دی خرج کنی


البته بگم یکی از رفیقام رایگان داره میده بم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mostafara

> سلام دوستان
> من سال سومی ام و امسالم نهایی دارم
> واسه نهایی دارم سخت اماده میشم
> راستش توی درسایی مثل فیزیک، هندسه، شیمی و حسابان در کنار ادبیات توی تستای امسالم زیاد خوب نبودم
> میخوام از 5 تیر ماه به صورت جدی برای کنکور بخونم
> حالا به نظرتون ایا بشینم فقط کتاب بخونم یا واسه این دروس دی وی دی بگیرم، بعد اموزش برم سر کتاب و بعد مطالعه درسنامه، به تست زنی بپردازم؟
> از 5 تیر روزی 7 ساعت میخوام بزارم و روزایی که مدرسه هم ندارم بالای 10 ساعت 
> ولی نمیدونم دی وی دی خوبه یا نه؟


به نظر من اول درسنامه هارو بخون برو تست بزن اگه مشکل جدی داشتی برو دی وی دی نگاه کن 
وقت نمیشه هم فیلم دید هم درسنامه خوند اصلا حوصله آدم سر میره

----------


## rajabph

> آره ببین 
> من خودمم میدیدم
> هم ریاضی هم عربی و هم فیزیک
> 
> وقتی حال نداری درس بخونی
> معجزه آوره
> ی نفر برات درس رو توضیح میده


موافقم بدجور :Yahoo (37):

----------


## TeacherBahrami

سلام
سعی کن وارد این جو که حتماً باید دی وی دی دید تا پیشرفت کرد قرار نگیری. اول با روش های معمول و بدون دی وی دی بیا جلو و بعد اگر دیدی وقت خالی داری یا اون روش ها جواب نمیده ، برای یک یا نهایتاً دو درس برو سراغ دی وی دی
توی درس زبان که اطلاعاتم بیشتره پیشنهاد میکنم فقط و فقط روی تست زنی تمرکز کنی به فکر دی وی دی نباشی

----------


## mamad1

ممنون؛ راستی ببخشید
ایا اینکه فیزیکو اول از دی وی دی پرواز ببینم بعد از گاج تست بزنم بده؟ 
یا پیشنهاد اولتون واسه اونم درسنامس؟

----------


## Petrichor

خدایی میخوام بالا بیارم این یارو منتظری و احمدی و چه میدونم انواع اقسام منگولای دیگه تمام وقت تلویزیونو خریدن .
تا میشینی دو دقه ببینی مملکت چه خبره یه میمونی میاد میگه عدد 85 رو به 8585 پیامک کنید .:troll (18):
دی وی دیا هرکدوم 2 میلیون ! همشم روشای معمولی . خدایی برا زیست دیگه زور داره دی وی دی.:troll (20):
خودت بشین بخون داداچ به نظر من از رو کتابای کمک درسی . فقط برای فیزیک یا ریاضی یا همون حسابانتون تازه اگه پایت داغونه استفاده کن .

----------


## Aminsa

> سلام دوستان
> من سال سومی ام و امسالم نهایی دارم
> واسه نهایی دارم سخت اماده میشم
> راستش توی درسایی مثل فیزیک، هندسه، شیمی و حسابان در کنار ادبیات توی تستای امسالم زیاد خوب نبودم
> میخوام از 5 تیر ماه به صورت جدی برای کنکور بخونم
> حالا به نظرتون ایا بشینم فقط کتاب بخونم یا واسه این دروس دی وی دی بگیرم، بعد اموزش برم سر کتاب و بعد مطالعه درسنامه، به تست زنی بپردازم؟
> از 5 تیر روزی 7 ساعت میخوام بزارم و روزایی که مدرسه هم ندارم بالای 10 ساعت 
> ولی نمیدونم دی وی دی خوبه یا نه؟


تا جای ممکن از دی وی دی فاصله بگیر و سعی کن با کتاب جلو بری! جایی که دیگه واقعا نمیفهمی به دی وی دی رجوع کن.

----------


## mamad1

up

----------


## sharif.cfz

> up


منم ریاضی فیزیکم..سوم..شما هدفت چیه  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mamad1

> منم ریاضی فیزیکم..سوم..شما هدفت چیه


نرم افزارِ دولتی تو تهران ؛ ناقابل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LI20

_بستگی به درسش داره  واسه زیستو شیمی و فیزیک  و ادبیات و دین زندگی و زمین  دی  وی دی لازم نیس

برای عربی و ریاض تو صیه می کنم  اگه ضعیفین ببینین_

----------


## sharif.cfz

> نرم افزارِ دولتی تو تهران ؛ ناقابل


  موفق و موید باشید  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## heengameeh

سیدی ببین ولی نه هر تدریسی رو

----------


## heengameeh

اما کتاب درسی یه چیز دیگست

----------


## heengameeh

:Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## محمدg

دی وی دی به نظر من فقط باعث خستگی میشه و اینقدر که جنبه منفی داره جنبه مثبت نداره البته این نظر منه

----------


## heengameeh

> دی وی دی به نظر من فقط باعث خستگی میشه و اینقدر که جنبه منفی داره جنبه مثبت نداره البته این نظر منه


من هم حرف شما رو قبول دارم

----------


## محمدg

> من هم حرف شما رو قبول دارم


من خودم تو شیمی مبحث اسید و باز یه ساعت نگاه کردم بعد از اون خستگی که داشتم به کنار چون سیستم روشن دو سه ساعت هم نشستم فیلم نگاه کردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## heengameeh

> من خودم تو شیمی مبحث اسید و باز یه ساعت نگاه کردم بعد از اون خستگی که داشتم به کنار چون سیستم روشن دو سه ساعت هم نشستم فیلم نگاه کردم


 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): من هم وقتی میام توی انجمن بعضی وقتا اصلا نمیدونم چطوری کشیده میشم به یه سری بحثای پرت قشنگ۲ ساعت پای گوشی هستن

----------

